# spots, hair loss on top of head



## eyeontech (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, we have a 2 year old female Vizsla that has some odd spots and missing hair on the top of her head. Just started about 2 weeks ago, seems to vary day to day. She was with a friend for a week while we were out of town, and the friend (a vet tech) had her bathed. 

I have heard that Vizsla's have sensitive skin and can get rashes or other skin irritations, I also heard something about maybe needing antibiotics because of a possible fungus.

I took her to our vet, and they said to bring her back and do a skin scrape to do some tests.

I figured if anyone might know or seen something similar it would be the Vizsla owners.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi, *eyeontech*! I'm sorry your V girl is having skin issues. It could be a mange. My oldest V. Sophie had demodectic mange as a puppy right on top of her head, but she out-grew it. Since your girl is 2 yrs old, I wonder if it could be some other type of mange. You did the right thing by taking her to the vet. They will be able to tell right away from the scrape if it is a mange or something different.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

And don't panic if it is a type of mange. It is completely treatable. Your Vet is your best source of information.

p.s. Welcome to the forums, eyeontech!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what the climate is where you live, or what the prevalence of insects is, but I know that my boy gets those little white bald spots in the summer and he's being bitten by the nasties outside, usually mosquitoes or something. He gets a tiny bump and the hair falls out, but it usually grows back in quickly. Only happens during mosquito months up here.

Hope your vet has an answer for you!


----------



## kentuckyrain (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like pyoderma. You can get a medicated shampoo for that.


----------



## kristyfischer (Jun 13, 2018)

Did you ever find out what was causing this? My V has the identical issue happening and I'm trying to figure what is going on. She was tested for mites and it was negative.


----------



## Miller (Aug 10, 2020)

kristyfischer said:


> Did you ever find out what was causing this? My V has the identical issue happening and I'm trying to figure what is going on. She was tested for mites and it was negative.


Did you find out what was causing the spots? My 1 year old has them on his cheek.


----------

